# To buy a Metal Lathe Or not to!!!



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 11, 2010)

Don't ask me why it's just that I'm thinking I might be in the market for a metal lathe in the near future.  My question is is the HF 9x20 a decent lathe.
http://www.harborfreight.com/garage...eared-head-belt-driven-bench-lathe-45861.html 

I just received a catalog with this @ $699.00....

Just what I need to squeeze into my small shop....


----------



## johnnycnc (Jun 11, 2010)

Not a bad buy on the lathe, and it's a decent machine.
top of the line..no. but with some clean up and refitting it should do
pretty well. Be prepared to spend some more on tooling.

btw..I looked at the reviews, and frankly you should too!


----------



## skiprat (Jun 11, 2010)

Go for it Roy!!!:biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Jun 11, 2010)

johnnycnc said:


> btw..I looked at the reviews, and frankly you should too!


 
ROTFLMAO.... that first one has got to be joke!!! Look at the guy's name too:biggrin:


----------



## johnnycnc (Jun 11, 2010)

skiprat said:


> ROTFLMAO.... that first one has got to be joke!!! Look at the guy's name too:biggrin:




Yeah..I hope you're right about it being a joke. >shudder<
butt, what if..:biggrin:


----------



## witz1976 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ok, so which smart a** here is harry?!?:biggrin:


----------



## johnnycnc (Jun 11, 2010)

That's what I thought too, Dan. But look at the date..2 days ago.

Roy, don't let this Harry guy hold you back. The lathe will be ok.


----------



## BigShed (Jun 11, 2010)

Those 9x20 lathes are a great addition to the pen makers' arsenal.

I have one, has EVS and also a camlock on the tailstock, heaps of fun to play with and it opens a lot of new possibilities.

Have a look at Steve Bedair's site for more info.

When you consider the price this is a far more versatile lathe than the 7x family, also comes with more accessories making the price even more attractive.

BTW, your link didn't work for me.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 11, 2010)

One thing I can almost guarantee - you will never be sorry if you get it and you will always wonder what could be if you don't.


----------



## skiprat (Jun 11, 2010)

Roy, before you buy any metal lathe you need to consider what you ultimately would like to do with it. If you just want to do regular metal turning then cool. But you might want to eventually do some milling and I'm sure you will do threading.

My lathe is only slightly bigger at 10 x 21.5. But I really struggle sometimes. The spec on that one ( HF ) says the centre height is 4.5 inches but that is above the bed ways and not above the carriage. I don't know what the true centre height is.
I had a hellava job finding a stuff like rotary tables and vertical slides that I could use. 

I think the topslide movement is limited on the HF one and the cross slide isn't much either. 
I prefer loose gears instead of a fixed gearbox as you can arrange the gears to do stuff like long spirals etc. If you want to copy some of the threads from kit pens, then you could have a problem too.
The leadscrew on that one doesn't seem to extend to the very end of the bed. This just makes it more difficult to add a hand wheel. When you thread short pieces with just a few threads, you will want to drive it by this crank as even 120 revs ( lowest on that lathe) will soon catch you out.

I could go on and on, but I have to admit that for that price I'd buy it for sure. 

Oh ... one last thing. I'm surprised that it only has a 3 month warranty


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 11, 2010)

There has to be a naysayer in the bunch, and I guess I’m elected.

Have you asked yourself what you want this tool to do for you? What type of investment in the learning curve are you willing to make? Will you be content with letting your pen-making go as you apprentice on this new tool? Are you looking through jealous eyes at those who can put these machines to good use or do you really see financial or personal satisfaction gains?

I have observed many of the more successful pen maker/sellers over the past six years and find that very few of them require a metal lathe for their work. I also find that while there is certainly some design freedom that can be gained in the kitless world, the kitless limitations are real and overcoming them is not easy. 

None of this is meant to discourage you from buying a new tool. I would simply suggest answering a few of the questions I pose as well as the questions that a seasoned salesman, like yourself, knows and see if your answers add up to a yes.

For me, they haven't...yet.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jun 11, 2010)

skiprat said:


> Oh ... one last thing. I'm surprised that it only has a 3 month warranty



The warranty starts when it is shipped and it takes 10 weeks to get here
from China.. :tongue:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 11, 2010)

DCBluesman said:


> There has to be a naysayer in the bunch, and I guess I’m elected.
> 
> Have you asked yourself what you want this tool to do for you? What type of investment in the learning curve are you willing to make? Will you be content with letting your pen-making go as you apprentice on this new tool? Are you looking through jealous eyes at those who can put these machines to good use or do you really see financial or personal satisfaction gains?
> 
> ...



*Lou, very good  points...check your e-mail.*


----------



## creativewriting (Jun 11, 2010)

Roy, I am glad I got mine (even though it is much smaller). Lou has some great points and as always an outstanding delivery. I am guessing you will not be retiring your wood lathe. The metal lathe would be in addition to so I see no need for puting your pen making on hold. You will enjoy the new addition! You will also want to throw it out the window or drive over it with a big truck:biggrin:!

Watch out though...CNC is next!


----------



## Grizz (Jun 11, 2010)

This just struck me funny.  But you are asking men IF you should buy a new tool?  

Of course they are going to tell you to spend YOUR money on new tool.  They are out nothing and many can live vicariously through you.  :wink:


----------



## toolcrazy (Jun 12, 2010)

My thought is, if you are only going to do pen parts, do you need such a large lathe. Especially when you don't have the room.


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 12, 2010)

The longer the bed the more happy you will be! Try and spend your money just one time for a life long purchase.  

Contact these guys and get a quote on this machine...this lathe is a little bigger, super quality swiss made and it is used, so that might help with the price.  It says it comes with several upgrades and some tooling too!  It already has a quick change tool post and a collet changer!!! That's some good upgrades that you probably want to buy anyhow.  I am no expert on what the machine should cost, but if it's in the 1000-1200 range and I needed a lathe I think I'd pounce on this one.
http://www.nsmachine.com/12123.html


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jun 12, 2010)

Roy, there have been a couple of old Southbend for sale in craigslist in the area. The 9x20 is a decent lathe, and should do what you are looking at doing, though.


----------



## btboone (Jun 12, 2010)

I have one of that size.  I regret having bought it.  It's small and toylike.  I broke the thin belt once and made a new pulley and put a real belt on it.  If you think it will be a long term investment, spend 3x the money and get a larger lathe.  I just got this one in on Monday and like it a lot: http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INPAGE?PMPAGE=/specials/510-2584  There's really no comparison between the two machines.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 12, 2010)

"Hello room service ... send up a bigger room" :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 12, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> "Hello room service ... send up a bigger room" :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:




Roy's been thinking about moving anyhow---build a nice little bungalow next to Gary Max!!

The "Tool shed" should be about 24000 square feet!!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jun 12, 2010)

Here is a nice one if you want precision. Price is a little higher that HF.
http://www.southern-tool.com/store/GMCTL-615EVS&TL-618ESuperToolroomLathes.html


----------



## barrels (Jun 12, 2010)

I don't post much but if you want any accuracy stay away from HF metal lathes.  If nothing else you can go on EBay and find a used Southbend or Hardinge in your area.  Do a little refurbishing, learn the machine from the inside and you will have a great lathe.   


Best Wishes


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 13, 2010)

Great thing about buying a big metal lathe is you will be able to re-coup a lot of the investment should you even need or want to sell it.  If you die, god forbid, your wife will be able to sell it with an auctioneer and possibly recoup every penny you have into it, so it's like leaving her a nest egg.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 13, 2010)

Wow...... LOTS of different advice, what's a guy to do!

Roy, I bought my Grizzly 9x20 almost two years ago now and don't regret it for a moment. Probably basically the same machine but their customer/tech support is fantastic. I've learned a lot from their friendly tech support guys.

Practicle, good investment, useful, necessary, value added.... probably not but WHO CARES, it's a LOT OF FUN and to me that is worth the price I paid for mine!

Even if you want to be a pen kit assembler the rest of your life, it's still fun machine to have in the shop! Last month the plastic rope pulley on my estension ladder broke so I chucked up a 2" diameter aluminum rod and made a nice aluminum pully.... that was fun!


----------



## wolftat (Jun 13, 2010)

You are welcome to come by and use mine, but the cost of the trip would pay for a small lathe.


----------



## skiprat (Jun 13, 2010)

Texatdurango said:


> but WHO CARES, it's a LOT OF FUN and to me that is worth the price I paid for mine!
> 
> Even if you want to be a pen kit assembler the rest of your life, it's still fun machine to have in the shop! Last month the plastic rope pulley on my estension ladder broke so I chucked up a 2" diameter aluminum rod and made a nice aluminum pully.... that was fun!


 
Well said!!!

I had a similar 'good use' a while back. The drum rollers in our tumble dryer died completely and it was quick and easy to make new ones. The dryer was many years old and no spares available, but now it's as good as new. 
Scored brownie points with the missus too for that one!!!:biggrin:


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 13, 2010)

Here ya go Roy ,  this is the one you NEED !!!  10 HP .... MORE POWER !!!!!
http://www.redhawktools.com/Birmingham_YCL_22120_p/ycl-22120.htm


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 13, 2010)

skiprat said:


> Well said!!!
> 
> I had a similar 'good use' a while back. The drum rollers in our tumble dryer died completely and it was quick and easy to make new ones. The dryer was many years old and no spares available, but now it's as good as new.
> Scored brownie points with the missus too for that one!!!:biggrin:


 
The way I see it, Roy is probably older than me by a few years and we both have worked hard all our lives and deserve to indulge in a few toys without justifying how often we'll use it or when it will pay for itself.

Mine paid for itself when I got it cleaned up and turned a piece of aluminum rod down a few thousandths! 

*Roy,* about the only negative thing that I have heard about Harbor Freight is that if you encounter a problem with a part, you are pretty much on your own.  Grizzly has sent me half a dozen parts free of charge, a few of which I broke or damaged myself because of my ignorance!


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 13, 2010)

http://www.bedair.org/9x20.html


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 13, 2010)

Bench Lathe with Cabinet Stand  PLUS Anilam Wizard 2-AXIS Digital Readout System

Pardon me while I drool.


----------



## skiprat (Jun 13, 2010)

C'mon Roy!!!! You're killing us here!!!! You gonna get a lathe or not????:biggrin:
If you get any more opinions, you're gonna be even more confused than when you first asked!!!:biggrin::tongue:


----------



## btboone (Jun 13, 2010)

Here's a pic of my two newer lathes next to each other.  Note how small the stand is of the 9 x 20 is and how small the knobs are.  The lathe is also raised up on 6" aluminum blocks.  There is some chatter doing a facing cut due to the machine not being stiff enough.  The new 12 x 36 is next to it.  It has gear levers to change speeds, and is a lot stiffer and smoother machine.  The knobs are larger and much smoother turning.  It's almost too tall, about 3" taller than my older 14 x 42 lathe, which I'm used to.


----------



## skiprat (Jun 13, 2010)

Wow Bruce, I thought all your machines had computers bolted on to them:biggrin:

In the spec of that 12 x 36 there are two specs that I don't know what they mean....

Long. Feed Range ( In/Rev) 0.011 - 0.0311''

and 

Cross Slide feed range 0.0015 - 0.0302''

Please tell me what it means, thanks.


----------



## btboone (Jun 13, 2010)

Not all have computers! I even have some wimpy pen lathes! 

That means for every revolution of the spindle the axes will feed that amount. There are different levers on the bottom left to dial in exactly what feed you want. You lift a lever on the carriage to activate the automatic feed.  A longitudinal feedrate of .001" per rev will move only a third of a hair down the length of a bar per revolution, so it gives a nice fine finish to the outside diameter of a bar.  The crossfeed will do that same thing on the face of a bar.


----------



## skiprat (Jun 13, 2010)

:redface: Thanks Bruce. Power feed range.....I should have figured that. I think what threw me was the 'Cross slide' as mine doesn't have it.

Thanks


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 13, 2010)

WOW!!!! A big thanks to all who posted and to you that have PM'ed me. I'm looking for a metal lathe for a particular operation. Will be turning stainless rods that are approx 25MM down to Aprox. 16-18MM thes rods will be aprox. 2 1/2 ince long so it seems from the feedback I'm getting a 10x14 or 20 would be more than enough lathe. Takeing Georges advice am now looking at the Grizzly 9x20. I'm in no rush will also keep an eye on greiglist. Again thanks , keep them coming. Skippy I'll be sending you a E-Mail...


----------



## johnm (Jun 13, 2010)

*Metal Lathe*

Ok, I am going to chime and ask a question... i have been thinking of the same question... for me, i want to make pen parts, threaded parts, make pin chucks etc... i have looked at the taig lathe, but heres a question.  What size lathe do you have to get into to be able to thread without a tap, using a single point threading tool?


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jun 14, 2010)

John, I think someone makes a threading attachment for the Taig. Don't remember where I saw it though. The little 7x10 are capable of threading, you judt have to change gears for each thread pitch.


----------



## jtdesigns (Jun 16, 2010)

How about the Jet 9 x 20 metal lathe.  Was looking at this but want to make sure I'm not overspending for this size considering the HF 9x20 is about half the price?


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 16, 2010)

btboone said:


> Here's a pic of my two newer lathes next to each other.  Note how small the stand is of the 9 x 20 is and how small the knobs are.  The lathe is also raised up on 6" aluminum blocks.  There is some chatter doing a facing cut due to the machine not being stiff enough.  The new 12 x 36 is next to it.  It has gear levers to change speeds, and is a lot stiffer and smoother machine.  The knobs are larger and much smoother turning.  It's almost too tall, about 3" taller than my older 14 x 42 lathe, which I'm used to.



Yep..that's a great machine.  Mine is almost the exact same machine, different manufacturer..simply means a few of the buttons on the gear house are in different spots but otherwise the machines look identical.  I think the only real difference is the user...So I won't show my lathe your lathe or it might get jealous!


----------



## creativewriting (Jun 16, 2010)

> Yep..that's a great machine. Mine is almost the exact same machine, different manufacturer..simply means a few of the buttons on the gear house are in different spots but otherwise the machines look identical. I think the only real difference is the user...So I won't show my lathe your lathe or it might get jealous!


 
Now I really have lathe envy......boo hoo!


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 16, 2010)

A metal lathe is on my list of things to get.

If I could figure out how to safely get it into the shop itd be this one.... http://www.grizzly.com/products/Gunsmith-s-Bench-Top-Lathe-with-Stand/G4003G

But I think I'll wind up with this..... http://www.grizzly.com/products/9-x-19-Bench-Lathe/G4000


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Russianwolf said:


> A metal lathe is on my list of things to get.
> 
> If I could figure out how to safely get it into the shop itd be this one.... http://www.grizzly.com/products/Gunsmith-s-Bench-Top-Lathe-with-Stand/G4003G
> 
> But I think I'll wind up with this..... http://www.grizzly.com/products/9-x-19-Bench-Lathe/G4000



Getting it into the shop is just an excuse for another new tool! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 16, 2010)

and how do I get the tractor into my basement?????????


----------



## gawdelpus (Jun 16, 2010)

My only concern with all of this is that you have not said why you are thinking of buying a metal lathe nor your level of experience ,both factors needed to determine suitability of a given machine . The differences in turning wood and making pens on a wood lathe are vastly different to turning steel on a metal lathe  . As a retired fitter and turner going from metal to wood was a fairly easy curve ,especially as I only make pens lol. Going from wood or plastics is a whole new learning curve . Tool cutting angles speeds and feeds are all things that need to be learnt as well as cooling and lubrication of the work pieces ,you certainly can widen your horizons a lot with a metal lathe for sure ,My first acrylics and truestone pens were done on a metal lathe till I got better control of the hand tools hehe. This is something I knocked up last week to aid in my pen turning ,a mandrel saver utilising a clutch throwout bearing from a "Mini "









Cheers ~ John   I say go for it hehe ( the lathe that is )


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Russianwolf said:


> and how do I get the tractor into my basement?????????



Did  you not see the 60 inch bucket on the front ???  You dig man!  Dig your way inside...or you can use the chains  hooks on the front to pull the door open a bit larger, or just ram it in! :biggrin:

Tell the wife about all the flower gardens you can make for her with the John Deere.:wink:  Owning the tractor is just as fun as the lathe.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 16, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> Did you not see the 60 inch bucket on the front ??? You dig man! Dig your way inside...or you can use the chains hooks on the front to pull the door open a bit larger, or just ram it in! :biggrin:
> 
> Tell the wife about all the flower gardens you can make for her with the John Deere.:wink: Owning the tractor is just as fun as the lathe.


 

All to make a 5" pen .....


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 16, 2010)

skiprat said:


> ROTFLMAO.... that first one has got to be joke!!! Look at the guy's name too:biggrin:



LMAO!!! :biggrin::biggrin:Yeah that first review is priceless!! I cant stop laughing. Kudos to the guy who wrote that!~!!


----------

